# Household pets and pedigree pets



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I was just reading something on a breeders website where they showed a kitten in the household pets section of a show, and then when he was an adult showed him as a tonkinese. 

Is this common? Do you have to do anything specific (i.e. register the cat as a pedigree pet and then if you want to show them as their actual breed unregister them?).

Just wondered really!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Psygon said:


> I was just reading something on a breeders website where they showed a kitten in the household pets section of a show, and then when he was an adult showed him as a tonkinese.
> 
> Is this common? Do you have to do anything specific (i.e. register the cat as a pedigree pet and then if you want to show them as their actual breed unregister them?).
> 
> Just wondered really!


You're not actually allowed to do this within an individual registry, once you move to HHP/PP within that registry then they have to stay there. You can't show pedigrees in HHP in FIFé but you can in TICA and GCCF.

You can, however, change sections across registries. It's very cheeky but there's nothing stopping folk from doing it

Rereading it, I need to add some more information. One can show an adult as a kitten in HHP without registering as a HHP. It's naughty but it is allowed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> You're not actually allowed to do this within an individual registry, once you move to HHP/PP within that registry then they have to stay there. You can't show pedigrees in HHP in FIFé but you can in TICA and GCCF.
> 
> You can, however, change sections across registries. It's very cheeky but there's nothing stopping folk from doing it
> 
> Rereading it, I need to add some more information. One can show an adult as a kitten in HHP without registering as a HHP. It's naughty but it is allowed


Ah ok, that makes sense. Where I was reading it sounded like they entered them as a kitten at some local shows to get them used it. The local shows were breed specific.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Ah ok, that makes sense. Where I was reading it sounded like they entered them as a kitten at some local shows to get them used it. The local shows were breed specific.


Gotcha, I had to read your post a couple of times before it registered what you meant


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Heh I was writing it as we drove to the vets, so I was half paying attention to a wailing Darcy and half typing my question :-D


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I did it once with Gigi, it was the only show I could get to for a number of months and I was really conscious of her not being socialised enough for showing when she was already quite poorly socialised. I registered her completely separately so I have her down as a pedigree and as a PP. Wouldn't do it again if I could avoid it, but it was to support a local breed show and get her out. I wouldn't do it as a regular thing


----------

